# I Think I want a Divorce



## coolbrz (Feb 17, 2008)

I've been married for 15 years. I have 3 beautiful children. My wife and I hardly speak anymore...The last time we had sex was in November...This has been going on for 8 or 9 years....She has no ambition/drive to do anything....She stayed home for almost 3 years with our last child and recently went back to work after considerable coaxing from myself to the point that I got her a job at a local pharmacy....I'm not happy and I haven't been for years. I want my children to grow up happy and adjusted. I think that's the main reason I have just gone on with the way things are. How does someone know it's time to get a divorce? How do I do this without hurting my children and without hurting my wife? I care about her but I want to be happy and she does not make me happy and it's obvious to me I don't make her happy. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

How old are your children?

draconis


----------



## coolbrz (Feb 17, 2008)

They are 7, 5 and 2


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sadly, I don't think you can ever get a divorce with children, and make in painless. However, I think if you sat down with your wife and told her and talked with her about it. Maybe she wants one too and doesn't know how to go about it either. Once you are on an understaning with your wife, then gently break it to your kids. Let them know that you will be there 100% for them, even if its just a phone call away sometimes. If that makes sense.

*hugs* Im so sorry you are going through this, it can't be easy...


----------

